# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  My post count dropped 20 posts!?

## feeldapump89

I logged on today and notice my post count went back down to an even 500 from 520ish posts. Why did this happen?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

u prob posted on threads that were deleted

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Does it really matter? lol. it's a freaking post count bro.

Admin was probably just deleting useless threads that clutter up the server.. (i'm guessing you post a lot of useless stufff??) haha  :Wink:

----------


## Big

> u prob posted on threads that were deleted





> Admin was probably just deleting useless threads that clutter up the server..


yup^

----------


## feeldapump89

yea ima post whore what can I say...

----------


## RANA

> yea ima post whore what can I say...


Because you had nothing good to say...lol
Sorry Im just kidding

----------


## PT

yea periodically threads will get deleted and that will drop your count

----------


## feeldapump89

> yea periodically threads will get deleted and that will drop your count


note taken

----------


## JinNtonic

If mine go down any lower I wont be able to PM again... lol

----------


## spywizard

you know what this means don't ya?? that's 10% less in your paycheck this week..

----------


## xnotoriousx

I wonder what would happen if the post whore thread was deleted. So many people would be heart broken.

----------


## feeldapump89

I would cry I think...

----------

